# rubber marks



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I seem to keep catching my boots on the driver's sill and its left black scuffs. Any idea how I can get them off please?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I have this problem to but rather than trying to remove them I use !"Chemical Guy's Natural Look" interior polish and it covers them up nicely - you can get it here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Autoglym Bug and Tar remover will do it too.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Marky, I don't see how polish would help on these. Thanks Chad, I will try that.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I use Meguiars Last Touch and a MF cloth .


----------

